# I'm nervous and afraid



## skippyizz (Sep 5, 2010)

I've posted a few threads on here. I am ready to file for divorce and get on with my life. I'm very nervous and afraid of getting it all started. I think I found the right forms online and have done a lot of research, but I'm afraid that if I do something wrong it will somehow screw the whole thing up. Anyone who has been through this I could really use some advice. I have to file in MA because that is where we lived together and where he still resides. I plan on trying to find a good mediator to help figure out everything. We have a lot of debt and a house mortgage among our belongings to go through. I feel kind of like not knowing where to start or the right avenue to go through.


----------



## jmfabulous (Jan 19, 2011)

Can you contact MA school of Law or UMASS Dartmouth has a new law program and see if there are any last year law students that can offer any advice?

Or, many attorneys will allow you to consult with them without charging a fee.


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you still on speaking terms with him? If so, try to inventory everything and try to come to some agreements. That way, things can go quicker and a mediator will have an easier time brokering a formal agreement. i would definitely try to at least consult with an attorney in MA before you start out on this process. Gather a list of questions and get a sense of where things need to go.


----------

